# Need to eliminate or fix IE8.



## Biff&Festus

Hi Guys,
Downloaded IE8 and have a much less usable and much slower browsing experience.
Tried to replace it with a download of IE7 but windows wont allow it to replace IE8?
Any idea's on how to dump IE8 and get IE7 back?
Thanks, John


----------



## Interested

uninstall it first, then download IE7.


----------



## Biff&Festus

That can be done with IE?
Sounds good, it seems like the PC would loose the connection though?
Thanks.


----------



## oscaryu1

No, they use the same connection, but it can't lose the connection if it's there. 

I'd recommend Mozilla FireFox, however.


----------



## dougland

if i could try to pursuade you try Opera or Firefox, both free and both are much more efficient browsing.  both availible at download.com


----------



## MrRandom

make the switch to firefox or opera. both are many times better than internet explorer (faster, more stable, etc.)


----------



## dougland

i personally like opera as it is to me more appealing and i love the "speed dial" feature.


----------



## Biff&Festus

Thanks!
Great info guys!
Will i loose anything changing over? Fav's...etc?
Thanks again for the reply's!


----------



## mep916

Biff&Festus said:


> Thanks!
> Great info guys!
> Will i loose anything changing over? Fav's...etc?
> Thanks again for the reply's!



With FireFox, it's easy to import your favorites. You can import passwords and history as well. In the Menu Bar, click File -> Import.


----------



## quiktek

I switched to firefox from IE and wow, what a difference. I actually enjoy the internet again.


----------



## oscaryu1

Remember though, if you have like 256MB Ram or something (doubt it), FireFox still has some problems... (Memory leaks)


----------



## lobbslobb

*Chrome is best!*

I use Google chrome, fed up with slow loading on IE and constant crashing of firefox, also Maxthon is great for no frills quick browser.

Also use a registry cleaner if you're computer is slow, try http://registryfixer.weebly.com


----------



## Jamin43

If you just downloaded it - try system restore feature to a date before you installed ie8.  IMHO - That would be the cleanest way to get there


----------

